# Parrotlet food



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

I would really like to hear of any recommended mixes suitable for parrotlets. I've tried a few different ones but would like to know what others have tried?

Thanks


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I always used a general cockateil mix or parakeet mix when I kept them. Then occasionaly give them a little fruity parrot mix & of course plenty of fresh fruit & veg, cuttle fish, millet sprays & mixed pulses.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cockatiel or lovebird as a basic, millet sprays as a treat, parrot mix, grit, cuttlefish and they loved carrot and brocolli for a treat


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for the replies, thats basically what we do, are there any really good makes or ones to avoid? Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I use a good parakeet mix which I add general spouters too, 

Rob Harvey mail-order has some really good mixes Inc a parrotlet mix and a fruit mix. 

They love millet sprays and clean grass seed stalks in season.

John


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

*Parrotlet mix*

We do a superb mix, it's called "Grass Parakeet / Lovebird mix" Its made by a firm called "Countrywide" in Bristol. It has a lot more in it than a standard Cockateil mix.


----------

